# TSF/Brown's Camp offroad pics (lots, 56K beware)



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I figured everyone might like to see the offroad pics from this last weekend's offroading trip, so here we are. We went to the Tillamook State Forest OHV area near the Oregon coast.










Nissan Pathfinder, Frontier and 720 pickup (with a Chevy 350 and full-width Chevy axles). The other two trucks that came were Andrew's '69 Toyota Land Cruiser and Matt's Nissan 720 pickup.










My '88 Pathfinder with 33 x 13.50 Swamper LTB's...





































Les's 720 with 38.5 x 12.50 Boggers...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Matt's 720 with 31 x 10.50 Toyos...




























Gabe's Frontier with 33 x 12.50 Mickey Thompson Baja Claws...



















Andrew's Land Cruiser with 33 x 9.50 Wild Countrys...




























Trail damage...damn if those trees won't break a taillight with no hesitation. 










Rock scuffage, as evidenced by the white gouge marks on Andrew's Cruiser...










And this is why you shouldn't offroad stock trucks, heh. Broken tie rod, etc.










Other guys in their custom trucks and buggies.




























Hope you like, it was great fun! Next time we need more people!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow. those trucks are truly amazing. keep those awsome pics you take coming, i hope to aquire an old pathy 4x4 or a tacoma some time in the next year or so.

i went to OBX last week and there were some WILD trucks down there. i saw a chevy avalance with what seemed to be massive 40+inch tires. i was in a stock suberban and his bumper was level with my window sill.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

hey 88, 
Nice truck, I noticed you have a police interceptor badge on your pathfinder.. Coincidentally so do i but it's under my third brake light. Do you have full skid plates too?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a single belly skid made of 3/8" aluminum that covers the engine, transmission and part of the t-case.


----------



## driftnismo (Apr 19, 2009)

i just got an 88 pathfinder so im new to alot of things about off roading. if i were to get 33's would i need to change the rim or will the stock work? thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you could fit 33s on a stock aluminum rim not the stock steel, but I would suggest a 15x8.


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

Look slike fun!!! I dont have any body armor and Im headed up this Sunday... What trails to hit and what to avoid???


----------

